# Spot the beast (more rocks)



## Alex_B (Sep 19, 2008)

Found this monster in Ladjuvaggi, a valley below the Kebnekaise mountain in Swedish Lapland.


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 19, 2008)

I see it! (Looks like a tiger).

Cool pic. Nice and crisp, and I love the shadows


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 19, 2008)

My first thought was dog ... but in any case something just about to jump.


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 19, 2008)

Nah, looks to me like Shere Khan, the evil tiger from The Jungle Book.


----------



## spiffybeth (Sep 19, 2008)

i cannot find it


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 19, 2008)

spiffybeth said:


> i cannot find it



nor can I


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 19, 2008)

it looks to the right.


----------



## AtlPikMan (Sep 19, 2008)

If were guessing what the rock looks like, i have to say a Turtle....with his head extended out of its shell...


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 19, 2008)

AtlPikMan said:


> If were guessing what the rock looks like, i have to say a Turtle....with his head extended out of its shell...



I agree, it also looks a bit like a turtle!


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 19, 2008)

You&#8217;re going to think I&#8217;m crazy, I see a giraffe


----------



## Sabin (Sep 19, 2008)

I see a bunch of rocks that makes me want to break out my climbing shoes.  I also see a bunch of rocks that just might fall the instant I set foot on them.


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 19, 2008)

oh ... hmmmm, I might see a very small giraffe, but the beast I was referring to takes up more than half of the frame ...


----------



## kundalini (Sep 19, 2008)

I was gonna go with Spike, as in Spike and Chester.







Great shot btw.


----------



## spiffybeth (Sep 19, 2008)

do you mean to tell me im looking for shapes in the rocks (or shadows) that look like an animal? because if so, i also see the giraffe


----------



## kundalini (Sep 19, 2008)

Naw.... the shadow is *Lambchop*.   :lmao:


----------



## spiffybeth (Sep 19, 2008)

oh. i just spotted the turtle.


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 19, 2008)

No, not shadows, the whole rock!



kundalini said:


> I was gonna go with Spike, as in Spike and Chester.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Spike is really a good one, the facial expression really fits


----------



## kundalini (Sep 19, 2008)

It's the by-product of a misspent youth. Saturday mornings with Pink Floyd or similar cranking on the stereo, bong in hand and waiting for *Merry Melodies* to come on the tube.


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 19, 2008)

Heehee, I see the giraffe head/lambchop in the shadows, now that you mention it. (And I can see how it might look like a turtle, although the undershot jaw goes better with a 'tougher' animal)


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 19, 2008)

amazing how fantasy inspiring one shot can be


----------



## photographyaddict (Sep 24, 2008)

omg is there something wrong with me?! I don't see the beast at all :-| but I see a man?


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 24, 2008)

For those who do not see anything, maybe this helps:


----------



## AbbyLuv87 (Sep 29, 2008)

i think it looks like a transformer from 11 B.C lol


----------



## lockwood81 (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh its a turtle.     I was scratching my head till Alex did the edit.


----------



## iflynething (Oct 1, 2008)

Where's Waldo?

~Michael~


----------



## youbetcha1018 (Oct 2, 2008)

I see a turtle!!! It really looks like a turtle.


----------



## Goradiogo (Oct 4, 2008)

lmao, yes a transformer.


----------



## Alex_B (Oct 12, 2008)

rock transformer is really a good interpretation


----------

